# 2010 Eos



## lsteiner (Oct 21, 2007)

Any word on a 2010 Eos? Changes?


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (lsteiner)*

News 6 weeks befor week number 22


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

Hello,
first Pic's from the 2010 EOS Cockpit from the AMI Leipzig in germany 










































_Modified by boschinger at 11:42 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Big thumbs down to the black roof pillars http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif IMO this looks horrible! They went the opposite way. I always thought they should have painted the rear section of the roof the same color as the rest of the car. If I was to get 2010 I would probably get black to disguise this mistake.
I like the new look of the dash with the white MFD and background. That lower portion of the Tach and Speedometer would have been a great place for a turbo gauge, on the old design of coarse. This looks good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by solarflare at 4:26 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

The black roof could be part of the "Chrome and Style" package that we probably won't get as usual... Heres hoping VW doesn't drop the ball of the USA and sends us those seats...


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

The black roof ist not a part of the chrome and style package.
For the EOS GT Sport series.
For the "normal" EOS to order several.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 2010 model will be at NYIAS next week?


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm still sad they aren't doing a RWD version with a supercharged 3.2 ... what ... it would be wicked fast and exclusive. Instead, (ugly) black roof pillars and black headlamps ... come on ?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Are you serious? Do you know anything about VW?

_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_I'm still sad they aren't doing a RWD version with a supercharged 3.2 ... what ... it would be wicked fast and exclusive. Instead, (ugly) black roof pillars and black headlamps ... come on ?


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

I wished they changed it up a little more...all the interior/exterior changes seem kinda minor. Like even just a new front facia or bumper cover...I never really cared for the rear bumper too much. 
Hopefully we at least get a fun blue color and the sports package back that would be nice...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (justme97)*

A deep front "cow catcher" would be cool








I like the rear.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

Interesting; looks like a mix of the MkV VW interior with MKVI interior bits.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (classicjetta)*

Today VW shows the new 2010 changes : 
Eos:
+ Motor: 2.0 TSI 147kW mit EU5
- Entfall 3.2 V6 184kW
+ Motor: 3.6 V6 191kW 6G-DSG mit EU5
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI 90kW 6-Gang mit EU5
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI 118kW 6-Gang mit EU5
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
+ selbstversiegelnde Mobilitätsreifen statt Tire Mobility Set sowie Reifendruckkontrollanzeige bei 17"/18"
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
+ Option: Leder Nappa in Dattelbraun
- Entfall: RNS300
+ Option: RNS310 für RCD310
+ Option: Dynaudio Sound für RCD310
- Entfall LM-Rad Monza mit Notlaufeigenschaften
+ Option LM-Rad Monza mit Reifen 215/55-16
+ Option LM-Rad "Monte Carlo"
+ Option Sportpaket "Monte Carlo"
- Entfall Sondermodell "Edition 2009"
+ Sondermodell "Edition 2010"
+ Sondermodell "GT Sport"


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

and all Models :
Golf:
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
- LM-Räder "Bilbao" und "Vancouver" nur noch zusammen mit Sportpaket
- Entfall Winterrad Davos
+ Option: LM-Rad "Charlston" 7,5x18"
+ Motor: 1.6 TDI 77kW 5-Gang
+ Motor: 1.6 TDI 77kW 7G-DSG
+ Option: Xenon mit Kurvenfahrlicht

Golf Plus:
+ Verbandtasche serienmäßig
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
+ Option: 4 Stahlräder 6 J x 16 mit Winterreifen 205/55 R 16
+ Option: Xenon-Scheinwerfer mit Kurvenfahrlicht
- Entfall: Sportpaket "Porto" für Comfortline
- LM-Räder "Bilbao" und "Vancouver" nur noch zusammen mit Sportpaket
+ Motor: 1.6 TDI 77kW 5-Gang
+ Motor: 1.6 TDI 77kW 7G-DSG
+ Motor: BiFuel 1.6 75kW bzw. 72kW mit LPG (Korrektur: setzt erst KW35 ein)
+ Option: Entfall Climatic bzw. Climatronic
Scirocco:
+ Motor: 2.0 TDI 125kW mit 6-Gang oder 6G-DSG
+ Option: RNS310 für RCD310
Touran:
- Entfall 2.0 Ecofuel 80kW
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI Ecofuel 110kW mit 6-Gang oder 7G-DSG
+ 7-Sitze serie bei Ecofuel
+ 16"-Stahlräder serie bei Conceptline Ecofuel
+ Top Tether-Halterung für Isofix
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
- Entfall 1.4 TSI 103KW u. 125kW mit 6G-DSG
+ Motor 1.4 TSI 103kW u. 125kW mit 7G-DSG (EU5)
- Entfall Sondermodel "United"
- Entfall R-Line-Pakete
+ Sondermodell: "Freestyle" als Nachfolger vom "United"
+ Sondermodell: "R-Line-Edition" als Nachfolge der R-Line-Pakete
Tiguan:
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI 110kW 6-Gang
+ Motor: 2.0 TDI 103kW 6-Gang auch für Sport & Style
+ Motor: 2.0 TDI 103kW jetzt mit EU5
+ Motor: 2.0 TDI 125kW 6-Gang mit EU5
+ Gangempfehlung in MFA Plus bei TDI
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
+ Neu: Außenfarbe "Red Rock Metallic"
- Entfall: RNS300
+ Option: RNS310 für RCD310
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
+ Option: LM-Rad Pasadena
Eos:
+ Motor: 2.0 TSI 147kW mit EU5
- Entfall 3.2 V6 184kW
+ Motor: 3.6 V6 191kW 6G-DSG mit EU5
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI 90kW 6-Gang mit EU5
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI 118kW 6-Gang mit EU5
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
+ selbstversiegelnde Mobilitätsreifen statt Tire Mobility Set sowie Reifendruckkontrollanzeige bei 17"/18"
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
+ Option: Leder Nappa in Dattelbraun
- Entfall: RNS300
+ Option: RNS310 für RCD310
+ Option: Dynaudio Sound für RCD310
- Entfall LM-Rad Monza mit Notlaufeigenschaften
+ Option LM-Rad Monza mit Reifen 215/55-16
+ Option LM-Rad "Monte Carlo"
+ Option Sportpaket "Monte Carlo"
- Entfall Sondermodell "Edition 2009"
+ Sondermodell "Edition 2010"
+ Sondermodell "GT Sport"

Passat / Passat Variant:
- Entfall 1.8 TSI 118kW AG6
+ Motor: 1.4 TSI 90kW 6-Gang BlueMotion
+ Motor: 1.8 TSI 118kW mit 7G-DSG
+ Motor: 3.2 V6 184kW 6G-DSG mit EU5
+ 3-Speichen-Lederlenkrad mit Aludekor
+ Multifunktions-Lederlenkrad mit Aludekor
- Entfall Multifunktions-Lenkrad mit Holzkranz
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
+ Gangempfehlung im Kombinstrument für Modelle mit Schaltgetriebe und BlueMotion / BlueTDI
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
- Entfall: RNS300
+ Option: RNS310 für RCD310
+ Option: Dynaudio Sound für RCD310
- Entfall LM-Rad Monza mit Notlaufeigenschaften
+ selbstversiegelnde Mobilitätsreifen statt Tire Mobility Set sowie Reifendruckkontrollanzeige bei 17"/18"
Passat CC:
+ Motor 2.0 TDI 103kW 4Motion, 6-Gang
+ Verbandtasche serienmäßig
+ Radsicherungen mit erweitertem Diebstahlschutz bei allen Alurädern
- Entfall: RNS300
+ Option: RNS310 für RCD310
+ Option: Dynaudio Sound für RCD310
+ Option: LM-Rad "Lugano" 8x19"
+ Motor: 3.6 V6 220kW 6G-DSG mit EU5
+ Option: Multifunktionsanzeige "Premium", mehrfarbig
Sharan:
+ Verbandtasche und Warndreieck serienmäßig
- Entfall RSE mit einem Bildschirm
- Entfall Stahlräder 7x16"
- Entfall Nike-Beipack beim United (Fussball, Tasche...)
Touareg:
+ Motor: 3.0 V6-TDI 165kW AG6 BlueMotion
+ Motor: 3.0 V6-TDI 176kW 6-Gang
+ Option: Nokia 8800 Carbon Arte


----------



## AnotherDubLover90 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

I like just about everything about the facelift except for the awkward headlights and I'm kinda iffy on the black pillars.
Other than that, the body-coloured grille looks MUCH better than the chrome IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
It's a shame that the EOS isn't selling better. On a recent trip to Seoul, South Korea I saw a pretty decent amount of them...


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

Are they not selling the Jetta anymore?


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (classicjetta)*

Have the US specs been released yet?


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (justme97)*

Changes Jetta at week number 45/09


_Modified by boschinger at 8:51 AM 4-27-2009_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

Some thoughts
-no controls on steering wheel!, have a hard time imagining that they will not be in NA as I think that it is now a buyer expectation
-like the new grille
-the nice Samakland (sp?) wheels are back
-the suede-like seat inserts look good, doubt that they will come to NA
-roof pillars in black may look better on some other colours (grey or red) and may help people notice this car 

_Quote, originally posted by *boschinger* »_Hello,
first Pic's from the 2010 EOS Cockpit from the AMI Leipzig in germany 








] 


_Modified by boschinger at 11:42 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (Grinder)*

This is the multifunction steering wheel EOS








Multifunction steering wheel for the Scirocco III








Golf VI GTI , better view









_Modified by boschinger at 7:58 AM 4-28-2009_

_Modified by boschinger at 8:00 AM 4-28-2009_ 


_Modified by boschinger at 8:10 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Eos (boschinger)*

thanks for the clarification on the steering wheel. They all look good. I see that the Scirocco continues to share the dashboard with the Eos.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Eos (Grinder)*

He will come







EOS Withe Night
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


_Modified by boschinger at 10:50 PM 5-6-2009_


----------

